# Can anyone direct me to a wholesaler that sells thicker fabric? All of my shirts are see-through!



## xxrayray (Oct 16, 2017)

I bought about 5 different polyester style shirts trying to find which one works best for my new business, and I found out all of them are see-through! I don't want to sell those types of shirts. Can anyone direct me to a wholesaler that sells thicker fabric? I'm having some trouble.

Thanks!


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

Rachel, which brands have you tried already? It is going to be difficult to find a poly based shirt that is thicker as most companies try to keep them light weight and performance in mind. The denser the fabric, the heavier the shirt becomes and that is not a desirable factor. I don't believe there is a happy medium.

To overcome the sheerness of the fabric, you may have to offer an ash grey or something light in color besides white. That will help a bit but not much.


----------



## xxrayray (Oct 16, 2017)

I want it to be a graphic t-shirt so having it colored will mess the photo up. Here are the t-shirts I ordered:

1. https://www.jiffyshirts.com/jerzees-21M.html?
2. https://www.jiffyshirts.com/gildan-G460.html?ac=White
3. https://www.jiffyshirts.com/gildan-G420.html?ac=White

I tried different colors (like yellow, blue, grey) but I could still see my bra. How does Sublimation work if it's less polyester and more of another fabric (like 80% polyester, 20% cotton)? Will the image hold up?


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

I can't point you to a 100% poly white shirt that isn't see through, but just so you can scratch it off of your list, the Gildan 42000 White shirt is also see through. I ordered 1/2 a dozen for testing. It is a nice shirt, but definitely a bit transparent.


----------



## xxrayray (Oct 16, 2017)

Is there a shirt that's maybe 50% polyester 50% cotton that would work? Or does it have to be 100% polyester in order for the ink to fully set and look good?


----------



## john221us (Nov 29, 2015)

xxrayray said:


> Is there a shirt that's maybe 50% polyester 50% cotton that would work? Or does it have to be 100% polyester in order for the ink to fully set and look good?


If you are doing dye sublimation, you will want at least 80% Polyester and even then quality will degrade a little as the ink only transfers to the Polyester threads. If you do something else, like HTV or heat transfer paper, then you can use 50/50 or even 100% cotton.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Don't know where you are Rachel, but, we get nice thick 100% poly from BMS (with a tag marked Tandythruth) and Xpres do some very nice heavyweights too (subli-plus range) which you certainly wont see undergarments through. Give 'em a ring.
Just attached a quick shot of my partners fave shirt that's been pressed two years now, (grabbed it from the wash box) its a 'tandythruth' shirt from BMS and that's a black tv remote sticking out the bottom


----------



## photoman2000 (Sep 27, 2012)

Dekzion whats the Letters BMS stand for so i can know how to look them up, or do you have a website or something for them.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

https://www.printerowners.co.uk/


----------



## xxrayray (Oct 16, 2017)

If they're shipping from the UK to the US wouldn't it be $20+ for shipping a ton of shirts?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

That's why it's always nice to have your location declared.
Mike, I think, said that he knew of some shirts like the subli soft in the states.


----------



## skitzz (Apr 17, 2008)

Bella Canvas and Anvil make a tri-blend tee that is thick enough not to be totally see through but with enough polyester to sublimate. On colored tees, I can print using black and it looks good not totally opaque but dark enough to see the image clearly. obviously not as vibrant as a 100% poly tee but soft and more of a vintagey look.

I have also heard of a special paper that allows you to sublimate on cotton tees but have not tried it yet. I believe forever OTS makes it. Cant remember what its called though but a quick youtube search will turn up a few videos.

The problem with the sublisoft and others beside being too thin is their lack of a fashion fit. Almost all of my orders are for next level or bella canvas or american apparel type tees. So to find that type of fit in a 100% poly that is not see through is just not possible at this point. I'm sure somebody will come up with something though. Maybe?

Hope this helps.
Check out my page to see some samples of what I was able to do with those tees by sublimating them. I think you will see that the results are good enough compared to using the subliflex or whatver they are called.


----------



## Russellaga (Jul 27, 2012)

The Russell HD range of T-shirts are designed for sublimation - 65% Polyester 35% Cotton, nicer cut too - might be available near you?


----------

